# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Խոհանոց >  Իսկ ո՞րն է քո ամենասիրելի տորԾիկը...

## Ruby Rue

Որոշ մարդկանց, այդ թվում նաև իմ համար, տործիկներն ու թխվածքները ուղղակի քաղցրավենիք չեն, այլ էներգիայի ու բարձր տրամադրության անսպառ աղբյուր, ուտելիք, որն անհրաժեշտ պայման է ոչ միայն ծնունդ-կնունք-հարսանիքներին, այլև քննությունների պատրաստվելիս, գիրք կարդալիս կամ ուղղակի անիմե դիտելիս: 
Տորթերի մասին խոսելիս էլ պիտի Կառլսոնիկիս հիշեմ.




> — Поверь мне, Карлсон, не в пирогах счастье…
> — Ты что, с ума сошёл? А в чём же ещё?


Չգիտեմ ով ոնց, բայց ես Կառլսոնի հետ համաձայն եմ, որ երջանկությունը համով թխվածքների մեջ է:



Հ.Գ. Ես տորթ ասում եմ միայն իմ չսիրածներին, իսկ սիրելիներն իմ համար տորԾիկ են: Տենց ավելի համով ա հնչում:  :Love:

----------

armen9494 (31.07.2013), Enna Adoly (31.07.2013), Moonwalker (31.07.2013), Rammstein (09.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (31.07.2013), Նիկեա (31.07.2013)

----------


## Նիկեա

Իմ ամենասիրելի թխվածքը նեգրի ժպիտն է:
Նախ որովհետև անունը դուրս շատ է գալիս ու ամեն անգամ իրան տեսնելուց ժպտում եմ,հետո մոտս շատ լավ է սպացվում::viannen_10

----------

Լեդի Վարդ (31.07.2013)

----------


## Ruby Rue

Օրինակ իմ ամենա-ամենասիրելի տործիկը հարած սերուցքով ու մրգերովն է: Սիրում եմ, որ սերուցքն ու մրգերը շատ են լինում, իսկ խմորը՝ քիչ:
Ընդհանրապես ասած, ես տորթի խմոր չեմ սիրում, նամանավանդ՝ էն հաստափոր, լիքը ձու պարունակող խմորները: 
Մի անգամ գրազով մի ամբողջ սերուցքային տորթ եմ կերել ու իհարկե, գրազ էի եկել մի ուրիշ տորթի վրա:  :LOL: 

Բայց ես իհարկե ոչ մի տորթ սարքել չգիտեմ: Մի անգամ շոկոլադային բիսկվիթ էի սարքել, որը նույնիսկ աղբանոցի շնորը հրաժարվեցին համտեսել:
Մեկ էլ պետական՝ խանութներից գնված տորթեր, շատ հազվադեպ եմ ուտում, որովհետև էնքան սերուցք ու միրգ պիտի ուտեն, որ տնականին հասնեն...

----------

Enna Adoly (31.07.2013), Նաիրուհի (31.07.2013), Նիկեա (31.07.2013)

----------


## Agni

Ռուբի՛, դադարեցրու էս ամենը... :Xeloq: 
մարդ կա առավոտից գործիա ու վատանումա նման խոսակցությունից,դու էլ նենց մի մանրամասն ես նկարագրում…դիտավորվյալ :Love:

----------

Moonwalker (31.07.2013), Ruby Rue (31.07.2013), Մուշու (09.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (31.07.2013)

----------


## մարիօ

ՈՒրեմն փոքր ժամանակ ու հիմա էլ իմ ամենասիրածը մնում ա ՛՛Սնիկերս՛՛ կոչվող թխվածքը, որ սաղ կյանքս ուտեմ, չեմ հոգնի, ես մենակ իրան եմ սիրում. էն օրը, որ մաման որոշի դրանից սարքել, մեր տանը քեֆ-ուրախություն է… :LOL:   Բայց մրգայիններն էլ վատը չեն, նամանավանդ  հատապտուղներովը ու նամանավանդ, որ սեփական ձեռքերով ես սարքած լինում… Կայֆ թեմա էր, ապրի Ռուբին … :Hands Up:

----------

Նիկեա (31.07.2013)

----------


## Նիկեա

> ՈՒրեմն փոքր ժամանակ ու հիմա էլ իմ ամենասիրածը մնում ա ՛՛Սնիկերս՛՛ կոչվող թխվածքը, որ սաղ կյանքս ուտեմ, չեմ հոգնի, ես մենակ իրան եմ սիրում. էն օրը, որ մաման որոշի դրանից սարքել, մեր տանը քեֆ-ուրախություն է…  Բայց մրգայիններն էլ վատը չեն, նամանավանդ  հատապտուղներովը ու նամանավանդ, որ սեփական ձեռքերով ես սարքած լինում… Կայֆ թեմա էր, ապրի Ռուբին …


Մարսն էլ եմ շատ սիրում:Իրա միջուկը շատ լավն է: :Love:

----------


## Arpine

Բոլորը  :Love: 
:XD

----------

Նաիրուհի (31.07.2013)

----------


## armen9494

Այ ջան, ես էլ թեմայի անունը կարդում եմ, ասում եմ տենաս ո՞վ բացած կլինի  :LOL: 
Ռուբի, աաաայ Ռուբի, դու էլ ես մտածում չէ՞, որ մարդիկ ապրում են ուտելու համար  :Blush: 
Նիկեա, բայց դու կամաց կամաց սկսում ես ավելի շատ դուրս գալ, չգիտեմ ինչի ինձ թվում ա որ դու իրոք լավ համով ես պատրաստում, ոչ թե ուղղակի գլուխ գովում:
Ռուբի բայց լավ չի, որ դու տորթ սարքել չգիտես  :Sad: 
Իսկ տոռծիկներից սիրում եմ.
Անանասով
Բանանով
Խառը մրգերով
Մալինայով
Ելակով
ու սենց համով բաներով :Love: 
Հենց հիմա էլ մալինայով տնական, մամայի թխած տոռծիկ եմ ուտում  :Nyam: 

վայ, ջեմով ռուլետի մասին մոռացել էի, թող չնեղանան ինձնից մյուս տործիկները, բայց ինքը էս ամեն ինչի մեջ առաջին տեղն ա գրավում  :Blush:

----------

Նաիրուհի (31.07.2013), Նիկեա (01.08.2013)

----------


## My World My Space

իմ ամենսաիրելի տորԾիկը ծիԾիկն ա

----------

Freeman (31.07.2013), VisTolog (01.08.2013), Լեո (06.08.2013), Մինա (01.08.2013), Վոլտերա (23.08.2013)

----------


## _Հրաչ_

Ես էլ «Мужской идеал»-ն եմ սիրում:

----------


## Enna Adoly

ու՜խ,ես էս սաղ տործիկները սիրում եմ:Ոնց կուտեի:Նյամ-նյամ:Ռուբ լավ էլի,հազիվ եմ ուզում նիհարեմ :Love:

----------

Նաիրուհի (31.07.2013)

----------


## Freeman

Դատելով հարցման արդյունքներից ես խոզ լավ ճաշակ ունեցող մարդ եմ  :Jpit:

----------

Նաիրուհի (31.07.2013), Վոլտերա (23.08.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Մենակ ե՞ս եմ, որ քաղցրեղեն չեմ սիրում: Որոշ տեսակի թխվածքներ ընդհանրապես չեմ ուտում, կամ ինքս ինձ շատ պիտի համոզեմ, որ մի կտոր ուտեմ: Ընդհանրապես մրգային տորթեր եմ սիրում, որոնք շատ քաղցր չեն լինում:

Հարցման մեջ եղածներից սիրում եմ տիրամիսուն, հատկապես իտալացի flatmate-իս տնական տիրամիսուն, մատներդ հետը կուտես: Մրջնաբույնին ու չիզքեյքին էլ դեմ չեմ, շոկոլադովն էլ, եթե լավ սարքած լինի կուտեմ: Բայց նենց չի որ քաղցրեղենի համար գժվում եմ, ինձ մնա, ամիսը մի անգամ կուտեմ, կամ էլ էդ էլ չեմ ուտի:

Հ.Գ. Մոռացա, Կիտայի սարքած պիրոգներն էլ են շատ լավը, հիմա լիներ, մի երկու կտոր կուտեի  :Jpit:

----------

Enna Adoly (31.07.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (01.08.2013), VisTolog (01.08.2013), Մինա (01.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (01.08.2013), Նիկեա (01.08.2013), Վոլտերա (23.08.2013)

----------


## Freeman

> Մենակ ե՞ս եմ, որ քաղցրեղեն չեմ սիրում: Որոշ տեսակի թխվածքներ ընդհանրապես չեմ ուտում, կամ ինքս ինձ շատ պիտի համոզեմ, որ մի կտոր ուտեմ: Ընդհանրապես մրգային տորթեր եմ սիրում, որոնք շատ քաղցր չեն լինում:
> 
> Հարցման մեջ եղածներից սիրում եմ տիրամիսուն, հատկապես իտալացի flatmate-իս տնական տիրամիսուն, մատներդ հետը կուտես: Մրջնաբույնին ու չիզքեյքին էլ դեմ չեմ, շոկոլադովն էլ, եթե լավ սարքած լինի կուտեմ: Բայց նենց չի որ քաղցրեղենի համար գժվում եմ, ինձ մնա, ամիսը մի անգամ կուտեմ, կամ էլ էդ էլ չեմ ուտի:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Մոռացա, Կիտայի սարքած պիրոգներն էլ են շատ լավը, հիմա լիներ, մի երկու կտոր կուտեի


Չէ, մենակ դու չես, ես սենց մեծ-մեծ խոսում եմ, բայց որ մի կտոր ուտում եմ էլ էդ օրը ոչ մի բան չեմ կարում ուտեմ  :Jpit:

----------

Մուշու (09.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես էլ առանձնապես քաղցրեղենի սիրահար չեմ: Մենակ մեկ-մեկ էն դառը բրաունիներից եմ ուտում, բայց դա էլ երբ ձեռիս տակ սև շոկոլադ չի լինում: Հա, մեկ էլ մի հատ տորթ կա, որ ահավոր շատ եմ սիրում ավելի շատ դրա գոյության փաստը: Այ սա ա.



Ուրեմն ամեն տարի ծնունդիս մամաս մորիով ու սպիտակ կրեմով էս տորթն ա սարքում: Շատերը ռեցեպտն են հարցնում, իրենք էլ են փորձում: Սովորաբար մի կտոր պահում եմ Կիտայի համար: Վերջին երկու տարում էս տորթից չեմ կերել, ծնունդս էլ տանը չեմ արել  :Sad:

----------

Freeman (01.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (01.08.2013)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Սիրում եմ բոլոր-բոլոր կրեմով ու ջեմով, մրգերով ու հատապտուղներով, ընկուզեղենով ու շոկոլադով թխվածքները։ 
Միակ բանը, որ տանել չեմ կարողանում, որպես կրեմ կամ զարդարելու պարագա օգտագործվող բեզեն է և´ եփած, և´ «հում» վիճակում։

Գժվում եմ մրգային և հատապտղային ոչ էնքան քաղցր պիրոգների, մեկ էլ խտացրած կաթով կրեմով ու բանանա-ընկուզային միջուկով տորթիկների համար  :Nyam:  

Մեկ էլ եփովի կրեմով էկլերի  :Love:  հետո՞ ինչ, որ տորթիկ չի։

Հ. Գ. Ռուբի՜, ապլե՜ս  :Kiss:

----------

Ruby Rue (01.08.2013), Նարե91 (06.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Աաաա՜, էկլեր ասեցիր, Լիլի (Իմպոյի) մամայի էկլերները հիշեցի: Ես տենց համով էկլեր ուրիշ ոչ մի տեղ չեմ կերել:

----------


## Mephistopheles

խաշը… քյաբաբը

----------

VisTolog (01.08.2013), Վոլտերա (23.08.2013)

----------


## My World My Space

Մի հատ ռեկլամ անեմ, գնամ:  :Jpit: 
Էկլեր սիրողները կարան գան Բանգլադեշի եկեղեցու մոտ գտնվող Լ'eclair խանութ կարգին էկլերներ վայելելու:

2811985425_c0c8a514a4.jpg

Հը՞, գալիս եք...

----------

CactuSoul (06.08.2013), Meme (01.08.2013), Նիկեա (01.08.2013)

----------


## Լեդի Վարդ

> Նիկեա, բայց դու կամաց կամաց սկսում ես ավելի շատ դուրս գալ, չգիտեմ ինչի ինձ թվում ա որ դու իրոք լավ համով ես պատրաստում, ոչ թե ուղղակի գլուխ գովում:


Արմեն դու հլը Նիկեայի պատրաստած «Տղամարդու երազանք» տորթը չես փորձել ենքան լավն ա :Love:

----------


## armen9494

> Արմեն դու հլը Նիկեայի պատրաստած «Տղամարդու երազանք» տորթը չես փորձել ենքան լավն ա


ես ընդհանրապես տղամարդու երազանք տորթը չեմ փորձել  :Jpit: 
բայց ինչի՞ տործիկը չէ, այլ տորթը, հը՞ն :Think:

----------


## Լեդի Վարդ

> ես ընդհանրապես տղամարդու երազանք տորթը չեմ փորձել 
> բայց ինչի՞ տործիկը չէ, այլ տորթը, հը՞ն


Որովհետև էդ կոչվում ա «Տղամարդու երազանք»,իսկ եթե լիներ «Կնոջ երազանք» կլիներ տործիկ :LOL:

----------


## Նիկեա

> Որովհետև էդ կոչվում ա «Տղամարդու երազանք»,իսկ եթե լիներ «Կնոջ երազանք» կլիներ տործիկ


«Կնոջ երազանք» կոչվող տորթիկ ինչքան գիտեմ չկա, «Կնոջ քմահաճույք» կա,իրա կրեմն է շաաաատ լավը:

----------


## Լեդի Վարդ

> «Կնոջ երազանք» կոչվող տորթիկ ինչքան գիտեմ չկա, «Կնոջ քմահաճույք» կա,իրա կրեմն է շաաաատ լավը:


Նիկ մի օր պատրաստի գամ ձեր տուն :Wink:

----------


## Նիկեա

> Նիկ մի օր պատրաստի գամ ձեր տուն


Եթե էսօր կայիր,կուտեիր:Բայց խոստանում եմ մյուս անգամ անպայման կհրավիրեմ:

----------


## Լեդի Վարդ

> Եթե էսօր կայիր,կուտեիր:Բայց խոստանում եմ մյուս անգամ անպայման կհրավիրեմ:


Տես հա խոստացել ես :Love:

----------


## Ruby Rue

Այ ինքն ա իմ *ամենասիրած* տոռծիկը: Ինքը միակն էր, անկրկնելին ու ամենահամովը.



Չիմացողներին ջիջիլ գցեմ, որ լի՜քը սերուցքով էր ու հատապտուղներով:  :Love:  Ակումբահրաշատործիկ ա:

ակումբ.am գրությունն էլ ես եմ կերել: :Tongue:

----------

CactuSoul (06.08.2013), Enna Adoly (06.08.2013), Moonwalker (06.08.2013), Rammstein (06.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (06.08.2013), Աթեիստ (06.08.2013), Լեդի Վարդ (06.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (05.08.2013), Նիկեա (06.08.2013), Ռուֆուս (05.08.2013), Վոլտերա (06.08.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Մի հատ ռեկլամ անեմ, գնամ: 
> Էկլեր սիրողները կարան գան Բանգլադեշի եկեղեցու մոտ գտնվող Լ'eclair խանութ կարգին էկլերներ վայելելու:
> 
> 2811985425_c0c8a514a4.jpg
> 
> Հը՞, գալիս եք...


Թևս չորանար, ես էս թեման չմտնեի… Ջիջիլ ես գցում, մեղմ ասած :Blush: … Կարոտել եմ  :Love:   :Nyam:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Մի հատ հրաշք իտալական դեսերտ եմ հայտնագործել, եկել եմ Ռուբիին ջիջիլ գցելու  :Jpit: 

*Շոկոլադե սալյամի*  :Nyam: 



Ուրեմն շատ համով տնական շոկոլադ ա՝ մեջը պեչենու կտորներ: Ու Ռուբիին ինադու էսօր մի ամբողջական սալյամի պիտի մենակովս ուտեմ  :Tongue:

----------

boooooooom (22.08.2013), E-la Via (23.08.2013), Freeman (23.08.2013), Jarre (22.08.2013), Moonwalker (22.08.2013), Rammstein (23.08.2013), Ruby Rue (22.08.2013), Smokie (23.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (22.08.2013), Նարե91 (22.08.2013), Վոլտերա (22.08.2013)

----------


## My World My Space

> Մի հատ հրաշք իտալական դեսերտ եմ հայտնագործել, եկել եմ Ռուբիին ջիջիլ գցելու 
> 
> *Շոկոլադե սալյամի* 
> 
> 
> 
> Ուրեմն շատ համով տնական շոկոլադ ա՝ մեջը պեչենու կտորներ: Ու Ռուբիին ինադու էսօր մի ամբողջական սալյամի պիտի մենակովս ուտեմ


Սրանից դաժը ես եմ կարում սարքեմ, մեջն էլ մանր կտրտած պոպոք եմ լցնում…  :Tongue:   :Wink:  

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

----------

Նաիրուհի (23.08.2013)

----------


## Smokie

Նապոլեոն եմ սիրում անչաաաա՜փ :Love:  :Nyam:   Եթե խմորեղենի ընտրանի լինի առաջս առաջինը դա կվերցնեմ :Yes:

----------

Alphaone (23.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (24.08.2013), Վոլտերա (23.08.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ցուցակից երկու թխվածք եմ նշել, իսկ երրորդը, որ ուզում էի նշել, չկար. խոսքը «Մեղրովի» մասին ա։ Կարո՞ղ ա՝ ուրիշ անունով կար, չեմ իմացել  :Unsure: ։

Ընդհանուր առմամբ համարյա բոլոր թխվածքներն էլ միշտ սիրել եմ, եթե համով սարքած են եղել, ոչ թե մարգարինի համով, հիմնականում փափուկներն ու հյութալիներն էի շատ սիրում, չորերը՝ էնքան էլ չէ։ Բայց հիմա առանձնապես չեն ձգում թխվածքները, հազվադեպ եմ ուտում։

----------

Վոլտերա (23.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էսօր ես մի հատ անմահական մաֆին եմ կերել: Ընդհանրապես, ես սիրում եմ շոկոլադե մաֆին, բայց սովորաբար դրանք զզվելիորեն քաղցր են լինում, ինչը չեզոքացնում եմ դառը սուրճով: Բայց էսօրվա կերածս մաֆինը տեղը տեղին դառն էր (մենակ միջուկի նութելլան էր քաղցր, բայց դե էդ մի պստիկը տանելի ա): Ասա որ կարում եք խմորեղենը դառը սարքել, ինչու՞ չեք անում:

----------


## Alphaone

> Էսօր ես մի հատ անմահական մաֆին եմ կերել: Ընդհանրապես, ես սիրում եմ շոկոլադե մաֆին, բայց սովորաբար դրանք զզվելիորեն քաղցր են լինում, ինչը չեզոքացնում եմ դառը սուրճով: Բայց էսօրվա կերածս մաֆինը տեղը տեղին դառն էր (մենակ միջուկի նութելլան էր քաղցր, բայց դե էդ մի պստիկը տանելի ա): Ասա որ կարում եք խմորեղենը դառը սարքել, ինչու՞ չեք անում:


Ես դառը չէի ուտի մաու, թեև մաֆին ընդհանրապես չեմ փորձել, կամ էլ փորձել եմ, չեմ իմացել անունը  :LOL:  իսկ այ դառը սուրճի հետ լրիվ համամիտ եմ, քաղցր տորթով դառը սուրճը շեդեվր ա  :Jpit:

----------


## armen9494

հա բայց մրջնաբույնը ո՞նց ա է հաղթում  :Sad:

----------


## Վոլտերա

> հա բայց մրջնաբույնը ո՞նց ա է հաղթում


Հենց տենց :Tongue:

----------


## Նարե91

> հա բայց մրջնաբույնը ո՞նց ա է հաղթում


Ինձնից առաջ ընար..ես եի ուզում գրել...ամենաչսիրածս թխվածքն ա  :Beee: 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 4

----------


## Moonwalker

> հա բայց մրջնաբույնը ո՞նց ա է հաղթում





> Ինձնից առաջ ընար..ես եի ուզում գրել...ամենաչսիրածս թխվածքն ա


Վառե՛լ հերետիկոսներին:

----------

Alphaone (23.08.2013), Freeman (23.08.2013), Ruby Rue (23.08.2013), Նարե91 (23.08.2013), Ռուֆուս (23.08.2013), Վոլտերա (23.08.2013)

----------


## Նարե91

> Նապոլեոն եմ սիրում անչաաաա՜փ  Եթե խմորեղենի ընտրանի լինի առաջս առաջինը դա կվերցնեմ


Գև ես էլ եմ սիրում, բայց ուտելու համար հեչ հարմար չի է... սաղ փշուր ես լինում  :Jpit:

----------

Smokie (24.08.2013)

----------


## Smokie

> Գև ես էլ եմ սիրում, բայց ուտելու համար հեչ հարմար չի է... սաղ փշուր ես լինում


 Հա ի՞նչ, թռչուններին էլ ա բաժին հասնում, իսկ քո կերածը արդեն ծոո՜վ ա :Jpit:

----------

Նաիրուհի (24.08.2013), Նարե91 (24.08.2013)

----------


## Smokie

Քվեարկեցի «Շոկոլադե» ու «Այլ նյամ-նյամներ» :Nyam:  որովհետեւ ընդհանրապես շոկոլադ շատ եմ սիրում: Անուններով էնքան էլ շատ չեմ տարբերում տորթերը:  
Մրջնաբույնը որ ասեմ չեմ սիրում, էնքան էլ ճիշտ չի լինի, բայց ոչ էլ էնպես ա, որ սիրում եմ, ինձ համար այն սովորական, նույնիսկ կարող եմ ասել շարքային տորթ ա՝ մրջնաբույնի խրթխրթան պեչենիները միլիոն անգամ ավելի եմ սիրում, երբ դեռ իրար կպցրած չեն ու տորթը կրեմավորված չի :Jpit: 

Նաիրուհին էդ ինչքա՜ն չի սիրում Կիեւյան տորթ, որ միակ չքվեարկված տարբերակն ա :LOL:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Նաիրուհին էդ ինչքա՜ն չի սիրում Կիեւյան տորթ, որ միակ չքվեարկված տարբերակն ա


Նաիրուհին տանել չի կարողանում եփած, չոր բեզե: Ֆուուու…
Անունը չտաք մոտս: Ինչ թխվածքի մեջ էլ լինի՝ չեմ սիրում:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (25.08.2013)

----------

